# Heterometrus swammerdami



## Scorpionking20 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm interested in this species, and was wondering if you've ever seen it in the trade?  I've looked around on the web and sale sections, but have not found anything.

I found an article on wikipets about them, but it didn't provide much information.

If they are available, how might I go about finding them?  And also, if you have experience with them, might you share any pertinent information please?  Such as housing, temperament, or anything else I should be aware of?  I've heard their sting isn't too bad, so that's great.

As a last note...how do they compare in size to Emperors?  Are they at all communal?  I've owned many Emperors through my life, as well as a few flat rocks.  

Thanks!


----------



## Quixtar (Jul 20, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> I'm interested in this species, and was wondering if you've ever seen it in the trade?  I've looked around on the web and sale sections, but have not found anything.
> 
> I found an article on wikipets about them, but it didn't provide much information.
> 
> ...


This species is difficult to find in the US. There are a couple of people on the forum, myself included, who have it. You would have better luck trying to get it from Europe or wait for the user *Galapoheros* to raise his to maturity and start breeding them.

I only have a lone adult female. Housing is the same as with any Emperor or Asian Forest Scorpion. They are defensive similar to other Heterometrus sp., and I've found them to like it a bit drier than H. spinifer, laoticus, longimanus, etc. They are not a communal species.

They are on average about the same size as the "forest" Emperors, the larger variety. They are not necessarily larger than Emperors on average, though the largest measured individual H. swammerdami beat out the largest measured P. imperator by a fraction of an inch and is listed in the Guinness Book of World Records as the largest scorpion species.

My female is 6.5" from the prosoma to the tip of the telson outstretched.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jul 20, 2010)

Quixtar said:


> This species is difficult to find in the US. There are a couple of people on the forum, myself included, who have it. You would have better luck trying to get it from Europe or wait for the user *Galapoheros* to raise his to maturity and start breeding them.
> 
> I only have a lone adult female. Housing is the same as with any Emperor or Asian Forest Scorpion. They are defensive similar to other Heterometrus sp., and I've found them to like it a bit drier than H. spinifer, laoticus, longimanus, etc. They are not a communal species.
> 
> ...


Wow!  Thanks for the GREAT first hand information!  I think I'd like to get one at some point, but your' post has made me decide to do a Emperor communal (55 gallon).  I really will want to pick one up at some point though, so I'll try to check back in the future on these guys.  Thanks, really, for your' post!


----------



## Aztek (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, they're around.. but rare and costy.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey

Just to say its an awesome species, and very easy to keep!

i found that they were very communal, never had any fights when i kept my ones, had something like 3-4 females and 2-3 males, the females were also very good mothers for some reason, big clutches, never difficult to separate them from the babies

a couple of pics!, really awesome species

second pic compares a swam female with an emp female, both adult, but ofc the emperor is one of the smaller versions.

http://www.chaerilus.co.uk/swamkiss.jpg
http://www.chaerilus.co.uk/empswam.jpg


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jul 20, 2010)

G. Carnell said:


> Hey
> 
> Just to say its an awesome species, and very easy to keep!
> 
> ...


Oh my!  The comparison is awesome.  I always thought Emperors were tanks...now they look like humvees instead!  Totally cool...Does anybody know the cost of one of these behemoths?


----------



## Bazzgazm (Jul 20, 2010)

like the above poster there are 2 sizes of emperors out there. Some of 4-5" like you see in most pet shops, then there are the jumbos that i have seen upwards of 7"

the female i have is between 6.5 and 7" to telson and she is quite bulky, I would say on average they are about the same size. with outstanding individuals in each group growing above the norm.

Either way it's a bad little scorpion and i'd definitely get some next time they're up for trade.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 20, 2010)

same comparison, but on my hand (same scorps)
http://www.chaerilus.co.uk/swamhand1.jpg


H.spinifer female and P.imperator female
http://www.chaerilus.co.uk/spinemp.jpg



H.spinifer female and H.laoticus female
http://www.chaerilus.co.uk/spinlao.jpg


some more comparisons   the spin/emp are the "usual" ones u get from stores yep!


----------



## Trexer (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww cute couple, great pics


----------



## cannabeast (Jul 23, 2010)

they said its hard to find in the U.S. Anybody know a European dealer for this species???


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 23, 2010)

cannabeast said:


> they said its hard to find in the U.S. Anybody know a European dealer for this species???


yes... me....

C U
Peter


----------



## psychofox (Jul 23, 2010)

Bugzuk.com has large H. swammerdami for only 16£, that's definitely cheaper than certain German dealers


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 23, 2010)

www.martingoss.co.uk also has large stocks


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey those are some cool pics!  I haven't gotten tired of seeing pics of adults yet, thanks for the pics.  I wonder if more people have them in the US than we know and maybe are just not saying anything or don't even visit forums much.


----------



## Myscorpionsnameismittens (Dec 30, 2017)

Peter Grabowitz said:


> yes... me....
> 
> C U
> Peter


Are you selling them at the moment? I started a conversation with you please get back to me if you can't reach me on this forum you can email me at Superbadkneegrow@gmail.com


----------



## Myrmeleon (Dec 30, 2017)

Myscorpionsnameismittens said:


> Are you selling them at the moment? I started a conversation with you please get back to me if you can't reach me on this forum you can email me at Superbadkneegrow@gmail.com


If you want something, why not post in the wanted section of this forum? I'm not sure that people might respond to old threads from 7 years ago... You will probably get more replies in the wanted section or at least more views from people who could potentially obtain these scorpions.


----------



## Myscorpionsnameismittens (Dec 31, 2017)

I have no idea how to I'm new to this site haha still feeling it out but I'll search around more


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 31, 2017)

I think there is a requirement or two to post in the classifieds for people knew to this site, I've never looked it up, somebody will know.  I have many swammerdami but I'm not ready to sell yet so at least I should have some available later.  Others probably have them but they may not go to this site.


----------

